# Menstrual cycle has gone strange



## dukester (May 11, 2006)

Hello Everybody, 

Hi I am 42 and have a fsh of 10 and have been told that I am a poor responder after 3 ivf attempts. I am going to go down the egg donor route. 

Anyway I have not had a period since 2nd July. I went to Thailand, had loads of thai massage and whilst I was there I decided for money and health reasons to give up smoking. I did not smoke more than 10 a day. I am fit and healthy and decided in July to take up Bikram yoga. 

In order to help me quit I have been taking Champix. I checked the side affects and it is supposed to increase menstrual flow! I spoke to the yoga teacher and she told me that Bikram would not be the cause of no period since 2nd July. 

I am feeling sick but this is a common side effect of Champix. Could I be going through the menopause?

The up side is that I have not had a single cigarette in 5 weeks. 

Anyone out there with any ideas?

Dukester.


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi there

I am afraid I don't know anything about champix that you are taking but I didn't want to read and run.  Hope someone can give you some good advice x


----------

